# HOW DO YOU GET OFF PAXIL



## LISATIGER (Mar 14, 2002)

hi ive been taking paxil going on a month its not helping me the only side effect is not interested in sex well im on 10mg and id like to stop taking it should i start breaking them in half and then what do i do thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would check with the pharmacist and doctor to see what is best for you.It usually takes 4-6 weeks to see effects with Paxil, particularly if you are taking it for anxiety or mood rather than just for IBS reasons. http://www.quitpaxil.org/subpages/guide_to..._withdrawal.htm Is someone who collected a fair amont of anecdotal material from the web about withdrawing from Paxil, particularly at higher doses than you took.K.


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

VERY SLOWLY!!!!!


----------

